

Alienware M11x gets Core i5/i7 performance boost and Optimus - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/alienware-m11x-gets-core-i5i7-performance-boost-and-optimus-2010068/

======
JohnIdol
too bad it'll suck no matter what 'cause it's DELL

